# What the hell kind of 40k art is this? lol



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is called Preggy ****** Space Marines by Kazuv. I found it searching deviant art for Blood Angels. 
Link to page










And a Grey Knight lol


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

1) This is the Warhammer Section

2) You were on DeviantArt so you get what you deserve.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

ummm this is so going on the sub title thread


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

That shit is HOT


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Great, its moved to the right forum now lol


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Matt Wards wet dream, obviously.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

The Emperor impregnates?

No, just no.


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

This is what happens when you have some poor, lonely guy with a preggo fetish drawing things in MS paint.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

.................. Thats just so wrong.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

This is just random shit!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> That shit is HOT


Agreed. Excellent addition to the wank-bank.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, there's some serious psychological issues going on there....


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Agreed. Excellent addition to the wank-bank.


You serious? :shok:


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Eh, I don't judge. People get off to some pretty weird shit.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i just blew my load everywhere.....


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Reported said:


> You serious? :shok:


Of course I am serious. Couldn't you tell how serious I was? I thought it my post was layered in it.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

*Gawds *... !!! Well, I meant ... *Emperor ! * ... of course ..

I'm not going to judge the artists talent, 'cause that's entirely in the eye of the so-called beholder, and I've got close to little talent myself. But ...

... it's either a 14 year old guy with a merry-go-crazy imagination, being in the midst of puberty .... or ... a 21 year old japanophile female student of sociology who never had a c**k in her life.

Now, excuse me ... I need to go and wash my eyes ... in the blood of martyrs.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Dont judge its the same concept to having sex with your preganant wife. Oddly enuff there are many men (and women) that find that sorta thing sexy. Why I cant say but hey to each his (her) own


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

TheSpore said:


> Dont judge its the same concept to having sex with your preganant wife. Oddly enuff there are many men (and women) that find that sorta thing sexy. Why I cant say but hey to each his (her) own


Actually,

being aroused by cartoon pregnant space marines has nothing to do with having sex with your pregnant wife. 

You are right though, it is just a fetish, and like most fetishes it is really weird to people who don't agree with it.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Doelago said:


> .................. Thats just so wrong.


I think we agree on something for a change. :shok:

Nothing is safe from the Internet, it seems. And I thought lolicron was pushing it, too.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Nothing is safe from the Internet, it seems. And I thought lolicron was pushing it, too.


You think Lolicron's bad? :shok:


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow...nothing says the grim imperium of man like....pregnant jap girls in space marine armour,

...is it wrong to be arroused?


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

DivineArchitect said:


> ...is it wrong to be arroused?


If it is, then I'm in the wrong most of the time I'm on Heresy. :biggrin:


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

They're not even Chaos marines! WTF!
At least if it made _some_ sort of sense fluff-wise I'd be fine with it!



Nah, actually it gave me a bit of a giggle. Not my fetish and I think the art is less than great, but it's amusing.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> 2) You were on DeviantArt so you get what you deserve.


Hear, hear.

There's good stuff on deviant art if you can transgress the furry porn and creepy fan fiction.*

*(if you're into furry porn or creepy fan fiction, then all the best to you, but there is far too much of it on deviant art)


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Anarkitty said:


> They're not even Chaos marines! WTF!
> At least if it made _some_ sort of sense fluff-wise I'd be fine with it!
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was funny enough to be posted.:grin:

If you do have a preggy fetish, the artist has a whole gallery of it lol


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

turel2 said:


> I thought it was funny enough to be posted.:grin:
> 
> If you do have a preggy fetish, the artist has a whole gallery of it lol


obviously the artist has the fettish too...

I think its more or less some guy who thought hey I wonder what a female space marine would look like pregnant.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> obviously the artist has the fettish too...
> 
> I think its more or less some guy who thought hey I wonder what a female space marine would look like pregnant.


Or, you know, he needed something to do with his other hand.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

turel2 said:


> This is called Preggy ****** Space Marines by Kazuv. I found it searching *deviant art* for Blood Angels. [


Searched on a web site called *DEVIANT ART* and is shocked to find artwork that deviates from the norm on the artwork.

I am both shocked and appalled by this development. I doubt anyone could have seen anything like this happening, ever.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess that sorts out what my next army is going to be...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I just wanna know where the hell the concept for this piece of 'art' germinated (so to speak). 

I would say 'who in their right mind...' but that would be answering my own questions.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I hit it. But then my favorite army is EC. SM babies come from somewhere right?


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> Searched on a web site called *DEVIANT ART* and is shocked to find artwork that deviates from the norm on the artwork.
> 
> I am both shocked and appalled by this development. I doubt anyone could have seen anything like this happening, ever.


I'm not shocked by it, I just find it funny.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's stuff like that that will polarize the playerbase to such an extent that you'll never see female Space Marines (Seriously, we don't. We have SoB to cover that small niche).


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

I think we should be grateful there wasn't a dreadknight in there. Imagine the possibilities...


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> i just blew my load everywhere.....


i looked at what you said then at your avatar and laughed for almost 5 minutes 
*giggle giggle*


now anywho...

well... its something new... well if your into that sort of thing then good for you, its just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think preggo chicks are hot but this is just fucking weird. I love porn (it what the internet is for!) and I love painting little plastic men but the last thing under the sun I want is for the two of them to be merged into one!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I think preggo chicks are hot but this is just fucking weird. I love porn (it what the internet is for!) and I love painting little plastic men but the last thing under the sun I want is for the two of them to be merged into one!



Is liking pregnant women a guys with kids thing? kind of like an evolutionary adaptation? It's either like the pregnant woman or lose your nuts to her when your caught?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good question Sven, maybe, I did not relies how hot preggos where until my wife was pregnant.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I am always in for anything that corrupts the weak, and easily offended. As for me I could go either way on the subject. Mind you I have no problem with weird ass backwards mind melting insanity.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> Mind you I have no problem with weird ass backwards mind melting insanity.


Like goatse?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

very very interesting. I would never have thought of drawing something like that in a million years, even if you gave me all the time in the world.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

better than the crap John Blanche put out in my opinion,some very talented people on deviant(my sister in law is one such person) problem is that these days its so popular you need a week to find anything of worth unless you get lucky.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The disturbing thing is discovering that Vash is actually a pregnant penguin lover:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh found some new ones.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

ow.... my eyes


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Dear Kazuv,
NO.


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

is it wrong that i fapped to this?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Aramoro said:


> 2) You were on DeviantArt so you get what you deserve.


This .


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

hells said:


> is it wrong that i fapped to this?


... I guess not, but I wouldn`t advertise it. At least, not here.  

Not my thing, but being on dA regularly, I am in no position to judge. 

Anyways, there is enough hate posting on dA without it being repeated here. I have seen a lot of negativity from people who have nothing better to do than put others down. 

Such as this: 

http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=furry%20vore&order=9&offset=288#/d2xk0v0

Shit like that just pisses me off. It isn`t art, it`s animated hate on a website that`s clearly named for being _Deviant._ 

Seriously, nobody forces anyone to view these. Frankly I wonder how the OP came across them in the first place if it`s so strange to him? :wink: 

Fuck, people. I can link you to far stranger stuff than this. :scare:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't just tempt us post the link Serpion!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> ... I guess not, but I wouldn`t advertise it. At least, not here.
> 
> Not my thing, but being on dA regularly, I am in no position to judge.
> 
> ...


I don't mind the pregnant women, its just funny to have female pregnant lesbian space marines. I'm 100% not offended. 
Each to thier own I say.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

FETISHES FTW, death to reasons and good taste.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

we all have those things that gets our rocks off for some this just one of them but there are much weirder and more insne things out there than this.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Their always is and always will be something weirder my good sir.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Fetishes, what keeps sex interesting and fun.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well considering what i have seen the disney princesses get up to on the internet these are fairly harmless,Titslug however .....:shok:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Well considering what i have seen the disney princesses get up to on the internet these are fairly harmless,Titslug however .....:shok:


Nooo, not titslug! :laugh:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Seriously, nobody forces anyone to view these. Frankly I wonder how the OP came across them in the first place if it`s so strange to him? :wink:


That's true, but like B&K said, there's so much good stuff on dA, but it's hard to find because for every search you do you have to wade through masses of averagely drawn anthro stuff, and poorly written fan fiction about little boys rubbing optimus prime.

Fair enough it's called deviant art, but the idea of the site is not just to have weird shit on it. There are other websites and forums for that, and they are terrifying places


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Is liking pregnant women a guys with kids thing? kind of like an evolutionary adaptation? It's either like the pregnant woman or lose your nuts to her when your caught?





djinn24 said:


> Good question Sven, maybe, I did not relies how hot preggos where until my wife was pregnant.


I for one thought since i got my first pornos Preggos were hot. Then I found out im a chubby chaser. Chaos is a progressing taint. Still like Preggos.



LukeValantine said:


> Their always is and always will be something weirder my good sir.





djinn24 said:


> Fetishes, what keeps sex interesting and fun.


Hooray for kinky, immoral, and no shame.



And what was wrong with Tit Slug, the girls it came with are GREEEEAT!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> I for one thought since i got my first pornos Preggos were hot. Then I found out im a chubby chaser. Chaos is a progressing taint. Still like Preggos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are as disturbing as always good friend


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

eyescrossed said:


> You think Lolicron's bad? :shok:


*Totally late reply*

From a sexual perspective? Obviously not. From a Necron fantard perspective, yes :crazy:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Are you kidding they are far more disturbing as a sexual icon, far more so then pregnant marines. I mean seriously gothic robots can you imagine how much it would hurt to make love to something like that!...I can.


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> Are you kidding they are far more disturbing as a sexual icon, far more so then pregnant marines. I mean seriously gothic robots can you imagine how much it would hurt to make love to something like that!...I can.


if you grease them up enough it shouldnt be too bad, just dont stick it into a moving part or it could get bad :shok:

side note i wasnt expecting anyone to give a seriouse reply xD was joking on those images but they are pretty tame, anyone who surfs hentais seen a lo worse :wacko:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well they aren't really hentia as they are fetish, in the same way furry crap often has fully clothed or covered humanoid forms, but is none the less considered disturbing for its subject matter.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> *Totally late reply*
> 
> From a sexual perspective? Obviously not. From a Necron fantard perspective, yes :crazy:


Hahaha, I've seen far worse Necron stuff :wacko:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

LukeValantine said:


> Well they aren't really hentia as they are fetish, in the same way furry crap often has fully clothed or covered humanoid forms, but is none the less considered disturbing for its subject matter.


It IS Hentai. Hentai isn't necessarily porn. A lot of "hentai" is porn, but an equal amount is fetish hentai.
Hentai is a label, it means "perverse/perverted".
They are a perversion (or deviation) from the original source, so the "hentai" tag IS appropriate.

That said, Deviantart is full of it - and a lot of those accounts are also /b/tards and deviants (via means a path, and a 'deviant' is one who has left the path). Deviantart is also full of other stuff. My search parameters are rather narrow, so I don't usually find that crap (Yes, I'm on there.).


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> Don't just tempt us post the link Serpion!


Afraid not. I`ve too much invested in Heresy to be getting myself banned over something as silly as this. 



turel2 said:


> I don't mind the pregnant women, its just funny to have female pregnant lesbian space marines. I'm 100% not offended.
> Each to thier own I say.


Each to their own. 



chromedog said:


> That said, Deviantart is full of it - and a lot of those accounts are also /b/tards and deviants (via means a path, and a 'deviant' is one who has left the path). Deviantart is also full of other stuff. My search parameters are rather narrow, so I don't usually find that crap (Yes, I'm on there.).


Unlike the one or two word searches I usually use. :laugh:


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

chromedog said:


> It IS Hentai. Hentai isn't necessarily porn. A lot of "hentai" is porn, but an equal amount is fetish hentai.
> Hentai is a label, it means "perverse/perverted".
> They are a perversion (or deviation) from the original source, so the "hentai" tag IS appropriate.


really comes down to how you use hentai, in japanese it is means perverted, but over her in aus/ america ect its more so labaled onto pornography then perverted, a better fitting term might be ecchi for it? either way both words suit it but may confuse people who see hentai as meaning porn such as Luke


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

-shrugs- I don't bother with the terminology, I just enjoy it.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

just do yourself a favor and don't search for "preggy" in google images or Deviant Art.

I am all for art being expressed in any and all ways but man is there a lot of furry stuff on Dev Art...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

even slaanesh would struggle to understand the point of this stuff


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

eyescrossed said:


> Hahaha, I've seen far worse Necron stuff :wacko:


Well in which case if you need me I'll be in a corner here going "LALALALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER HOW MUCH FAITH I STILL HAVE IN MY SPECIES LALALALA"


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Well in which case if you need me I'll be in a corner here going "LALALALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER HOW MUCH FAITH I STILL HAVE IN MY SPECIES LALALALA"


Haha, okay.

I've also read a certain erotic fanfiction about them... :russianroulette:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Afraid not. I`ve too much invested in Heresy to be getting myself banned over something as silly as this.


Then send it in a pm! I demand the satisfaction of slapping the cheese to whatever you like.
Then i'llcome back and yelll at you for doing it all in an intricate plan to seem better than you on the internet.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

... I'm enjoying that picture, for the wrong reasons... or maybe the right, 

*Runs for tissues*

CURSE YOU SLAANESH!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> Then send it in a pm! I demand the satisfaction of slapping the cheese to whatever you like.
> Then i'llcome back and yelll at you for doing it all in an intricate plan to seem better than you on the internet.


Good luck with that.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

njfed said:


> The Emperor impregnates?
> 
> No, just no.





Karak The Unfaithful said:


> This is just random shit!





Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Agreed. Excellent addition to the wank-bank.





El Mariachi said:


> Wow, there's some serious psychological issues going on there....





Reported said:


> Actually,
> 
> being aroused by cartoon pregnant space marines has nothing to do with having sex with your pregnant wife.
> 
> You are right though, it is just a fetish, and like most fetishes it is really weird to people who don't agree with it.





C'Tan Chimera said:


> I think we agree on something for a change. :shok:
> 
> Nothing is safe from the Internet, it seems. And I thought lolicron was pushing it, too.





Evil beaver2 said:


> I guess that sorts out what my next army is going to be...


Fucking hilarious, comments made the pictures even funnier.

Gotta hand it to the artist for being orignial at least, well, sort of. but then again sort of original is about all you can be these days. 

and yeah C'tan I love it how its threads like these that pull the community back together for a bit haha.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

I think it's kind of cute. Not the greatest artist in the world, but I think he made me appreciate the Imperium a tad more than GW has been able to. kudos on the excellent(?) find. Thou, I must admit. At first glance I though the Blood Angel had two bellies...which would make sense to me

+rep for chubber


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

njfed said:


> The Emperor impregnates?
> 
> No, just no.


Lol. 'In the preggy sexiness of the far future, there is only love.'


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

It just goes on for page after page...

(un?)favorite preggy pieces were-

The Ring girl
Link, from Zelda
Preggy Bisexual Zombie Nurses

and the BEST EVER was

"How Tervigons *Really* Work"

its as awesome as it sounds.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is my favourite lol


----------

